# Black Swan event about to have a dramatic impact on world markets



## professor_frink (3 June 2008)

Don't say you weren't warned folks

It's an incredibly rare TA pattern, but one that can't be ignored!

Originally posted by Blackchip on Elite trader, but thought some here would appreciate being warned about the impending doom of the black swan!


----------



## prawn_86 (3 June 2008)

LOL PMSL Prof!!


----------



## sam76 (3 June 2008)

I wasn't sure how to take that until I saw you'r smilie face.

I guess that proves you can see anything in charts.

Nice find


----------



## Tradert (3 June 2008)

Nassim Taleb never gave it away that it was a chart pattern. Cheeky b@stard!

Fantastic observation by that chart reader.


----------



## wayneL (3 June 2008)

Repent sinners, the end cometh!


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 June 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Don't say you weren't warned folks
> 
> It's an incredibly rare TA pattern, but one that can't be ignored!
> 
> Originally posted by Blackchip on Elite trader, but thought some here would appreciate being warned about the impending doom of the black swan!




actually its a duck, as my little one, so kindly pointed out as i was looking at the chart.


----------



## doctorj (3 June 2008)

professor_frink said:


> Don't say you weren't warned folks
> 
> It's an incredibly rare TA pattern, but one that can't be ignored!



You owe me a new keyboard and a fresh coffee


----------



## Knobby22 (3 June 2008)

Classic!!!


----------



## rub92me (3 June 2008)

I see a red swan and I want to paint it black (only the oldies will get this


----------



## doctorj (3 June 2008)

rub92me said:


> I see a red swan and I want to paint it black (only the oldies will get this



Maybe we'll all fade away and not have to face the facts


----------



## pattyp (3 June 2008)

*BLA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ! ! ! !  !*

"The Fanged Black Swan Omen" - Definitely one of the worst that history has encountered!

Thank you - Thank you - Thank you.... I will save a copy of this chart and put it on my fridge!

Classic ! ! !


----------



## farout (3 June 2008)

I thought he was a little inaccuarte with his chart drawing. I've added to this chart because he totally missed some tell-tale signs. It's obvious you are going to get a black swan when you have the pre-cursor sun formation and the ballistic blue bat!


----------



## Datsun Disguise (3 June 2008)

All is not necessarily  lost, many have jumped too soon when sighting the black swan in their charts, but remember that it is the chopping block formation, followed swiftly by the falling axe that is the real death nell for us little black ducks.....

please, no colours anymore, I want them to turn black.


----------



## wayneL (3 June 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if the indicies tanked 20% from here. LOL


----------



## Speewha (3 July 2008)

*Re: Your Black Swan moment*

Hello, the term Black swan event has come from what was the conception that all swans were white. However the discovery of black swans in Australia in the 18th century, has given rise to the term Black Swan event, an event or discovery that was thought not to exits or could not happen. You all most likely know this but just in case it is new to somebody thought would just give a bit of outline   
A Black Swan moment for me was when I woke up to read about a Doctor in South Africa had performed the world’s first heart transplant operation. Perhaps not a true Black Swan event as I am sure there were people who knew it was going to happen or at least knew the possibility that it was going to happen. But to a young lad like me at the time it was something totally out of the blue.  So was wondering if ASF posters would like to share their Black Swan moments, hope there will not be too much personalized debate regarding what is a Black Swan moment on individual post as I suspect one persons Black Swan event could seem every day to another.  General debate on what is a Black Swan event would be good. 
I understand theories have been developed to predict Black Swan events anybody use these to as part of their trading strategy?   
Regards


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the indicies tanked 20% from here. LOL




How are we tracking with this comedic event??? :  Must be getting close now


----------



## Temjin (3 July 2008)

hahahh Someone must be bored here. But the swan looked more red than black to me.


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 July 2008)

Temjin said:


> hahahh Someone must be bored here. But the swan looked more red than black to me.




Can anyone advise how FUBAR we're likely to be from a red swan event???


----------



## Gundini (19 July 2012)

Could this be the catalyst for a new Gold backed global currency?

Briefly, back in 1973, President Nixon did a deal with Saudi Arabia to only sell their oil in US dollars in return for US protection of the Saudi oil assets from any foreign invader. At this time, USSR was very much a threat. 

A currency known a Petrodollars was born. But now, it is rumoured that India has agreed to purchase oil from Iran with Gold, cutting the US dollar out of the deal.

Of course, the US is none too pleased about this, which may explain the presence of US Aircraft Carriers in the Persian Gulf:

http://hamsayeh.net/world/2026-iran...-carriersships-in-pg-as-mere-scrap-metal.html

This story bellow is lengthy, but well worth the read, and may just turn out to be the trigger for the next Black Swan Event 

http://www.rt.com/news/iran-attack-us-allegations-243/


----------



## prawn_86 (19 July 2012)

Havent read the article, but if the agreement is between US and SA, then Iran can sell it however it wants...


----------



## Gundini (19 July 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Havent read the article, but if the agreement is between US and SA, then Iran can sell it however it wants...




I don't think they can otherwise they break the agreement. Iran is a member country of OPEC:

http://www.opec.org/opec_web/en/about_us/25.htm

"In return Saudi Arabia, and by extension OPEC, agreed to sell their oil in US dollars only.  As if that weren’t sweet enough, as part of the deal, they were required to invest their profits in US treasuries, bonds and bills. The real zinger is that all countries purchasing oil from OPEC had to do so in US dollars, or ‘petrodollars’." 

"India has reportedly agreed to pay Tehran in gold for the oil it buys, in a move aimed at avoiding US sanctions that target countries who trade with Iran."

http://www.goldstockbull.com/articles/india-to-buy-iranian-oil-with-gold-china-may-follow/


----------



## mullokintyre (18 February 2022)

Not much written about Black Swan events.
Hers is the latest.
Black Swans Return


> "The increased water in the Coorong ... has created an explosion of food web for many, many different species, but in particular the one that we have noticed dramatic changes in are the* black swan,*" she said.




Mick


----------



## divs4ever (18 February 2022)

so i guess you are saying  there is a flock of them coming 

 ( sporadic reports the Ukrainians are shelling the rebel towns , but since the media either lies , spins or ignores ... )

 by the way  did anyone notice the US Senate is voting on the debt ceiling soon


----------

